# Tire Suggestion



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Just got the Can-Am Outlander 1000 XMR. They come stock with 30" Gorilla Axle SilverBacks. A bit too agressive, I like my MudLite XTR's but they do not have 30" I may go for the XXL's but wanted to know what you guys thought handled well, wasn't too bumpy of a ride (Outty has the Fox Air Shocks) and would dig me out of a hole. 14" rims, currently 30"x9" don't mind going to 10" or 11" wide


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You gonna be mudding it? Or want a trail tire? Or both?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> You gonna be mudding it? Or want a trail tire? Or both?


 Mainly Mudding It


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Trade them out for Outlaws then. Outlaw 2's are one of the best mud tires and run smooth, I like them. I know the Backs are rough. Those are Outlaw 2's on my razor in my Avatar


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

*tires*

hey hot rod, you forgot to mention outlaw radials


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Me personally I don't think radials look good on 4 wheelers. Just sidexsides. His Can Am would look nasty with Outlaw 2's


----------

